# Crimson Trace LG-302 vs LG-402M for 92FS



## Nvrgvup (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Guys;

Just recently purchased a new Italian 92FS.

Beautiful piece. I look forward to putting my own patina on it in the years to come.

I have to highly recommend Jaqua's Fine Guns in Findlay, OH. Great store, group and very good pricing in my opinion.

I am looking to put a set of Crimson Trace grips on it. Anyone have a preference between the LG-302 or LG-402M.

The 302 has dual buttons on both sides just below the mag release.

The 402M is a little more expensive and has a single button on inside of the grip below the trigger guard. 

The 402M is supposedly more durable, however I don't think either will be an issue for me.

Thanks!!


----------

